# Insurance for Canadians



## aaronisonfire (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey guys,

I posted a long time ago about visiting the UK and buying a car but things didn't work out so I never made it over, however now I've got everything going and I'll be round your side of the world at the end of May for about 2 months...

I'm wondering if anyone knows of any company that will provide insurance to a Canadian visiting. I'm planning on buying a car while I'm over there, insuring it and driving it around, then shipping it back to Canada at the end.

I've sold my R32 now and I'm likely going to buy an R33. The only thing that's getting in the way is finding insurance at the moment.

Lots of places I've looked at wont sell insurance to Canadians, hence the problem. I'll be 21 at the time of the visit and I have a full unrestricted Canadian drivers license.

So, does anyone know of any place that will insure foreigners?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

good luck getting insurance at 21 in the UK on a non-UK license, in a R33 of all things.

You might get lucky and find someone.


----------



## aaronisonfire (Feb 9, 2008)

That is the vibe I am getting, that no one is going to want to do it. I hope someone will otherwise this puts a damper on the whole thing.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Why are you picking up a GTR in the UK? specially since you are in BC there are more than enough good importers located there.

If its just so you dont miss the skyline fix, hold off on it and just get what you can in the UK, plus in the UK you should look at getting an Evo or STI, the roads there scream for smaller nimble cars, i couldnt bring myself to put my GTRs thru the B-roads over there. But again even then you still are looking at big bucks to get insured on a foreign license.

If you are going to be in the UK for a while (2+ years) look in to just getting your Canadian licence converted over to a UK one, but talk to Insurance companies first if they will count your previous Canadian driving record, as incentive offer them copies of your (hopefully good) previous driving records/insurance records.

I guess that all i can think off, since i did the opposite of you thats what i had to do.

Good luck man!


----------



## aaronisonfire (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks

My plan to pick up a skyline in the UK (and it wouldn't be a GTR since I'm looking at a 33, and the 33 GTRs weren't built until Jan 95 and to import to Canada it has to be 15 years old) and then have it shipped back to Canada when I'm done my visit. Kill 2 birds with one stone really, I want another Skyline having sold my 32... I'm going to be in Europe for 2 months and I want a car to get around. A main attraction is the Nurburgring and I thought it would be cool to do it in my own car and not a rental.


----------



## S13_240sx (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Admiral will count the number of years you had your canadain licence and will insure you for up to 1 year from the date you moved to the UK with you canadain licence. They will also count you no claims bonus from Canada as well. 

P.S. There after hours sales office is actually in Halifax, N.S.


----------



## aaronisonfire (Feb 9, 2008)

The problem is I am not actually moving to the UK. I'm only there temporarily.

I'm considering a European Delivery BMW since it seems to be the most straightforward way to having my own insured car in Europe.


----------

